# Diane Watson



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

hope all goes well. Prayers sent


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

*Any new news on Diane?*


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

Got this from Kelley Ward on Facebook. 

Please say a prayer for our friend Diane Watson, she was on her Harley and a car turned right in front of her. She was thrown, has several broken bones and some internal injuries. hang in there Diane.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

We will be hoping for a speedy recovery. Get well soon.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Prayers for Diane


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Prayers sent from Kentucky


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Prayers from California..

Also posted a link to this thread in the Fita section. 

Heal well Diane!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Praying for healing and recovery Diane!!


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

Diane get well soon we are all praying for you.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

get well soon diane...

i called up PSE by long distance some years ago for some questions and she answered the phone and was very gracious and helpful..

nice lady and i wish her a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Chris V.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I spoke with her on Monday....

She has a few broken bones, but she was wearing her helmet and protective gear as she always does when she rides. 

Please keep her and Paul in your prayers!

SB


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Get well Diane! Prayers sent from the Archery Outpost gang


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

I spoke with Frank Gandy yesterday, he had visited her and said she will recover from the accident.
She T-boned a car that pulled out in front of her.
It could of been much worse.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

people hurting is not good, get well soon


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Wishing you well Diane! Gotta watch for the snowbirds all the time here in Florida


----------

